# Repairs on the fourwheel drive for a Kioti DK90



## Zakhary Trumbull (11 mo ago)

Our fourwheel drive for a 2011 kioti dk90 will not engage. When you press the fourwheel drive button it lights up on the dash but that is it. Any ideas what it may be that is not allowing it to engage itself. Need info ASAP. About to start our tree planting season, and the fourwheel drive is needed.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Zakhary Trumbull said:


> Our fourwheel drive for a 2011 kioti dk90 will not engage. When you press the fourwheel drive button it lights up on the dash but that is it. Any ideas what it may be that is not allowing it to engage itself. Need info ASAP. About to start our tree planting season, and the fourwheel drive is needed.



Have you checked the fuses?

I am pretty sure that your model has a solenoid that actually shifts it from 2 wheel drive to 4 wheel drive and back......I would say it is something electrical.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like an electrical issue. Have you checked to see if the front drive shaft is not damaged. Not sure if the Kioti has the same set up as the Kubota, but I had a issue with a stripped splined coupling that prevent the front driveshaft from doing anything. Might be a place to look.
One of the members that is familiar with your tractor may be able to offer more info.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, by the way..........


----------



## Zakhary Trumbull (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Have you checked the fuses?
> 
> I am pretty sure that your model has a solenoid that actually shifts it from 2 wheel drive to 4 wheel drive and back......I would say it is something electrical.....





unsquidly said:


> Have you checked the fuses?
> 
> I am pretty sure that your model has a solenoid that actually shifts it from 2 wheel drive to 4 wheel drive and back......I would say it is something electrical.....





unsquidly said:


> Have you checked the fuses?
> 
> I am pretty sure that your model has a solenoid that actually shifts it from 2 wheel drive to 4 wheel drive and back......I would say it is something electrical.....


When you press the 4wd button the light turns on, on the dash but that's it. Think it could be a Actuator?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

You need a service manual for your tractor.
How does the 4wd work?
Does the switch activate a solenoid which directs hydraulic pressure to a clutch pack to engage.


----------

